

Steve's Bio: Jean-Louis Gassées perspective - iamclovin
http://www.mondaynote.com/2011/10/30/steve%E2%80%99s-bio-a-personal-perspective/

======
Shengster
Apparently Jean-Louis was one of the few people that stood up to Steve in
Europe when he visited back in the 80s, and this earned him Steve's respect.
Back then, Jean-Louis was in charge of Apple France and didn't cave to setting
Steve's unrealistic sales forecasts for the Macintosh.

Later on, Sculley (then CEO of Apple) chose Jean-Louis to replace Steve as
head of the Macintosh division (which the Lisa team was folded into). Steve
would later reflect on Jean-Louis as a "terrible" bozo--probably because he
thought he was betrayed by him.

One thing I did notice about Steve from reading Isaacson's book is that he
categorized people into two camps. They were either bozos or heroes, and
nothing in between. Either an idea was the most amazing thing ever, or it was
utterly shit.

